# salt water for dummies



## MegK (Aug 23, 2007)

i like my freshwater, seems a lot simpler to me than salt, but hey i wouldnt know.

my mom was talking about how she wants to have a 55 gallon salt water tank.

so if u could point me in the direction of salt water tanks for dummies, and let me know on the stocking 


quick edit: she wants a small stingray, how big of a tank for that?


----------



## willow (Sep 9, 2006)

hi
can't help,coz i'm a F/W gal.
but just wanted to say that i've ordered a book called that.


----------



## MegK (Aug 23, 2007)

well i wouldve thought there was a book called that, they have a dummies book for everything


----------

